# Sage smart grinder BCG800 bargain?



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

On lunch recently I noticed a Sage smart grinder (BCG800) in the window of a thrift/second hand shop. It turns out they want about £20 for it. I don't know if it works or how old it is etc but Im tempted to have a punt.

So please tell me; are these grinders any good for brewed coffee or am I better off spending my cash of beans instead? Any hints of what to look out for (things that break etc would be useful). I would probably only use the grinder for those days when I can't be bother breaking out the feldgrind.

Cheers


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would give it a go at the price for brewed, worse case you dont like it and flog it on...


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

If you dont want it yourself would you buy it on behalf and willing to post?







for extra of course!


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

For £20 you cannot loose tbh. I think the motor could be a weak point. Mines nearing a yr old but nothing bad has happened yet......yet. Grind wise for brewed I'd say if the burrs are ok it'll do the job. Never gone low enough into the settings as I do not drink brewed, but there's another 10 setting on the top burr if you have issues with grind not being good enough.


----------

